#ubuntu-java 2006-03-23
<oneleaf> JAVA1.5 on dapper XGL ?
<oneleaf> how to fix it?
<oneleaf> hello all.
<Vaijira> i don't understand the question
<oneleaf> java program run with no title
<oneleaf> and netbean can't run
<oneleaf> i try jdk1.42 jdk1.5-6 jdk1.6
<Vaijira> what is the title?
<oneleaf> like no windows mangans
<Vaijira> sorry, but i don't understand your english, i don't know what a mangan is
<Vaijira> Did you installa the runtimes with java-package?
<oneleaf> y
<oneleaf> only menu
<oneleaf> not min max close button bar
<Vaijira> ah, i see
<oneleaf> sorry
<oneleaf> my fool english
<oneleaf> eclipse is ok
<Vaijira> can you paste the output of java -v command ?
<Vaijira> eclipse use swt instead of swing
<oneleaf> but i need netbeans
<oneleaf> sorry I'm on home not work office
<oneleaf> i'm on xp
<Vaijira> probably ubuntu is using gij instead the runtime you installed
<oneleaf> no
<oneleaf> i link java to /usr/bin
<Vaijira> the correct way is with update-alternatives
<oneleaf> y
<oneleaf> i use this
<Vaijira> then i don't know, sorry 
<oneleaf> thanks
<oneleaf> and my gtk1.0 program like xmms alse no it,I only use alt key to move it 
#ubuntu-java 2006-03-24
<gremid> hello, has anybody successfully installed java3d under breezy?
#ubuntu-java 2006-03-25
<zakame> hi all
#ubuntu-java 2007-03-19
<vil> hi doko
<doko> vil hi
<vil> just currious if you get time to look  at eclipse
<vil> sure, you are busy after a week off
<doko> heh, not yet, first work day and still 800 unread bug mails :-/
<vil> impressive number
<doko> not yet, I've to read them first =)
<spheard> anyone alive in here?
<spheard> Im getting "Could not create the Java virtual machine." error when I try to install root@mail:~# apt-get install sun-java5-jdk sun-java5-bin sun-java5-demo
#ubuntu-java 2007-03-20
<vil> doko ping
<doko> vil: pong
<vil> doko, I found 2 problems with the latest eclipse pkg and would like to ask you for help
<vil> first, I omited the last changes in the pkg-java svn repo, so I need to add them
<vil> it seems that we now use libxul-dev for the embeded help browser
<vil> to install that there is a chain of deps, which leads to installing libnspr4-dev, which uninstalls libnspr4-0d
<vil> doko, is that ok?
<vil> why 2 versions of libnspr4?
<doko> no, regenerate the control file first to get the firefox-dev dependency for ubuntu (IIRC that should work correctly now)
<vil> man-di wanted the ubuntu and debian java packages to be consistent = the same
<vil> doko, can we currently achive that?
<doko> vil: no, please lets stick to firefox-dev for ubuntu; it's maintained in main
<vil> doko, so we want to create 0ubuntu1 version, right?
<doko> yes
<vil> doko, ok, thats enough for now, I will come later back.
<doko> fine
<vil> doko, ping
<vil> another problem I get is that there is a new eclipse-ecj-gcj patch, which does not apply to the 3.2.2 sources
<doko> vil: I updated both packages in the ecj source, sorry, should have told you
<doko> s/pacakges/patches/
<vil> ok, looks like it comes from fedora and they have version for 3.2.2, too. I will check that
<vil> doko, anyway, does it make any sense to use this patch in the eclipse package?
<doko> vil: it's already updated in the ecj package in experimental
<doko> vil: yes, eclipse uses the bundled compiler
#ubuntu-java 2007-03-22
<HumpBack> Hello
<HumpBack> I'm using feisty on a amd64 machine
<HumpBack> I'f I do a update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun
<HumpBack> I get alot of errors about missing components
<HumpBack> like: update-alternatives: Cannot find alternative `/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/bin/javac'.
<HumpBack> but: 
<HumpBack> ls -al /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/bin/javac
<HumpBack> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 65200 2006-12-15 08:59 /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/bin/javac
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
#ubuntu-java 2007-03-23
<doko> vil: good morning
<soc> hi
<soc> why does ubuntu-restricted-extras depend on sun-java5-bin-jre
<soc> instead of java6?
<vil> doko, i uploaded eclipse and got 2 build failed
<vil> looks like sparc is ok, as it is no supported by eclipse
<vil> still it fails also on ia64, compiler crash
<vil> http://librarian.launchpad.net/6902497/buildlog_ubuntu-feisty-ia64.eclipse_3.2.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<vil> any idea?
<InvisibleMonster> hello
#ubuntu-java 2007-03-24
<omeil> umm can anyone help me?
<Pnquin007> omeil: What do U need?
<omeil> umm im trying to run a java applet a really...simple one in a html file, and it just shows a red X on a java applet
<omeil> <HTML>
<omeil> <APPLET CODE="Marquee" WIDTH=500 HEIGHT=40>
<omeil> 	<PARAM name="font_face" value="serif">
<omeil> 	<PARAM name="font_size" value="24">
<omeil> 	<PARAM name="font_italic" value="yes">
<omeil> 	<PARAM name="font_bold" value="yes">
<omeil> 	<PARAM name="marquee" value="Yo! I'm scrolling!">
<omeil> Gee, you can't see the scrolling text can you?
<omeil> That's because this page requires a Java-savvy browser...
<omeil> <A href="http://www.netscape.com">GET ONE!</A>!
<omeil> </APPLET>
<omeil> </HTML>
<omeil> thats all the code
<Pnquin007> How did You install java, and have You set classpath and browser?
<omeil> classpath?
<Pnquin007> Yes
<omeil> don't know what that is :)
<Pnquin007> rtfm
<omeil> although the browser is set to view java and java cript
<omeil> rtfm?
<Pnquin007> Sorry for my answer, in system variables is necessary to set classpath.
<omeil> i don't understand :(
<Pnquin007> You don't know what "rtfm" means? :-D
<omeil> nope
<Pnquin007> Which java You've install?
<omeil> don't know :)
<omeil> na just joking
<omeil> umm i got java 1.5
<Pnquin007> rtfm == Read That Fuckin' Manual
<omeil> lol
<Pnquin007> :-D
<Pnquin007> Most universal answer is "42"
<omeil> 0_o
<Pnquin007> A're You author of that applet?
<omeil> typed it out of the book
<Pnquin007> So, You need install JDK, not only JRE, You must compile sources into bytecode....
<Pnquin007> One question. Where did You install java from?
<omeil> from sun
<omeil> the linux .bin file
<omeil> I have Sun JAVA 5 SDK installed but no SUN JAVA 6
<Pnquin007> Oops, why You didn't use "Aptitude" Java is in repository
<omeil> wasn't working properly for me :(
<omeil> sun java 5 wasn't it anyways. should i install 6?
<Pnquin007> Wasn't work properly? Why? In repository is Java 1.5 and 1.6, that means java 5 and java 6. Aptitude automaticly set all needed system settings.
<Pnquin007> Not using package manager is "highway to hell"
<omeil> HIGH WAT TO HELL!!!
<omeil> WAY
<omeil> im installing Sun JAVA 6 JDK fomr package manager
<Pnquin007> good...
<Pnquin007> Sorry for my terrible english, it's not my natural language
<omeil> oh about class did u mean Applet CODE="Marquee.class"?
<omeil> instead of just marquee?
<Pnquin007> Java is case sensitive! Class (in sources) and filename must be absolutely same!
<omeil> oh
<omeil> he must have had a mistake in the book then
<omeil> So this should work?
<omeil> <HTML>
<omeil> <APPLET code="Marquee.class" width="250" height="450">
<omeil> 	<PARAM name="Marquee.class" value="Yo WHATS UP!">
<omeil> </APPLET>
<omeil> </HTML>
<Pnquin007> I think yes, i don't writting applets, i use j2ee for server apps
<omeil> server apps?
<Pnquin007> yes...
<omeil> what do these server apps host?
<Pnquin007> In 3 tiers application.
<omeil> ah
<omeil> Still not working :(
<omeil> on Konquerer it says Applet Failed
<Pnquin007> Try FF or Opera
<TenaciousD> Hello
<vil> doko, ping
#ubuntu-java 2007-03-25
<morpheus_t> salve
<morpheus_t> c' nessuno?
<doko> vil: pong
<vil> doko, but I completely forgot, what I wanted...
<vil> anyway, I have always plenty of questions :)
<vil> doko, can I consider this bug #94442 as rejected?
<vil> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/94442
<vil> the stack trace is indeed interresting
<vil> to me it looks like he used a character that gcj did not cope with
<doko> vil: well, if he cannot reproduce it ...
<doko> we don't have a policy for java5-runtime dependencies yet
<vil> doko, another one
<vil> did you take a look at the bug report for eclipse ia64, i sent you?
<vil> gcj crashed when compiling eclipse
<vil> 3.2.1 was ok on ia64, though
<doko> vil: I would try to disable compiling the jsch jar to native code. Do you have access to an ia64 host?
<vil> doko, nope
<doko> ok, will try to build that next week
<vil> doko, imbrandon and siretart set up couple of archs for public building, but ia64 is missing
<vil> doko, any news with maven2?
<vil> maybe i could start with some dependencies, if there is a list
<doko> vil: no news, just the discussion on debian-java
<vil> doko, also it looks like people would like to use java 5,6 from sun for eclipse. why don't we reshuffle the prefered vms?
<vil> also acting acording to update-java-alternatives could help
<doko> vil: IMO people can do that themself, if they want. I don't like the idea of the non-free java taking over silently
<vil> doko, i know, but...
<vil> gcj is simply slower, has larger mem demands
<vil> doko, i just see people complain about it all the times
<vil> i personally use non-free java, so that it fits on my laptop
<doko> vil: well, but then we should move eclipse to multiverse, shouldn't we?
<vil> doko, I don't believe so.
<doko> vil: hopefully we won't have the problem for the next release
<doko> maybe we can better document how to switch the vm for eclipse?
<vil> doko, what do you mean by that?
<vil> documenting the switch option can be the first step, but people don't like configuring. they just want to install and run
<vil> doko, you say won't be problem for next release. do you mean sun java (openjdk)?
<doko> yes
<vil> doko, i remember you said that openjdk does not solve it, cause gcj supports far more platforms
<doko> sure, but at least for i386 and amd64. more will hopefully follow
<vil> doko, ok, that's just what people ask.
<vil> for example when I updated the eclipse-cdt, the difference in delay of some operation was 8 secs on gcj with natives and 1 sec sun
<vil> doko, only few people care about .eclipse configuration
#ubuntu-java 2008-03-17
<NickUK> u guys help with java issues here ?
#ubuntu-java 2008-03-19
<bjames> Hi
<leonel> lo
#ubuntu-java 2008-03-21
<_ting_> hi
<_ting_> how is everybody?
<_ting_> has somebody told me how i can join to #java channel ?
<xhaker> Hello doko, I'm looking into ant Depends and they don't look ok to me.
<xhaker> doko: java-gcj-compat | java1-runtime | java2-runtime
<xhaker> and then java-gcj-compat-dev | java-virtual-machine
<xhaker> and openjdk-6-jre does not provide java-virtual-machine
#ubuntu-java 2008-03-22
<xhaker> doko: found a bug
<xhaker> xhaker@xps:~$ grep browser_dirs= /var/lib/dpkg/info/icedtea-gcjwebplugin.postinst
<xhaker> browser_dirs="firefox iceape iceweasel mozilla midbrowser xulrunner"
<xhaker> doko: after a no change rebuild of the source packages unchanged it's fixed
<xhaker> doko xhaker@xps:~$ grep browser_dirs= /var/lib/dpkg/info/icedtea-gcjwebplugin.postinst
<xhaker> browser_dirs="xulrunner-addons"
<xhaker> could the buildd daemons be claiming to be Debian machines? :D
<xhaker> buildd servers*
<mohbana> why dont you guys just get help from fedora they do a perject job at making sure icedtea is running
<xhaker> mohbana: in relation to what i'm saying, that has no value, since the packaging is correct, the builders just messed up
<xhaker> mohbana: but you might not be talking about what i was entering above. in that case speak..
<xhaker> mohbana: you're a ubuntu user wishing it had more java support?
<mohbana> just generally speaking, icedtea is not working, eclipse is outdated in repos.  xhaker i use fedora the vast majority of the time but i have ubuntu on the
<mohbana> another partion just incase and mainly to play about aswell
<xhaker> mohbana: you're using what version on that partition? testing hardy?
<mohbana> i am using gusty
<doko> mohbana: we are removing the icedtea-java7 packages; no need to fix these for hardy
<mohbana> so what is going to happen?
<mohbana> just sun?
<doko> mohbana: please send your eclipse packaging fixes to me, or file bug reports with the fixes attached
<mohbana> why do you guys just get help from fedora there doing a really good job.  doko sorry i dont quiet understand what your talking about
<xhaker> mohbana: hardy has openjdk-6 proper now
<mohbana> xhaker, ok thats nice to hear ... is the mozzila plugin working/
<xhaker> mohbana: that's what i was talking about with doko earlier
<doko> mohbana: you're welcome to prepare an openjdk-6 backport for gutsy
<xhaker> mohbana: it is not working yet with firefox3 due to a bug in the builder maybe
<xhaker> doko: i believe mohbana is not a developer, and is dissatisfied because fedora has better java, etc.
<doko> xhaker: then mohbana should at least file bug reports about issues which he discovers
<mohbana> xhaker, no i am a uni student but yes thats very true
<mohbana> ok
<xhaker> doko: will you have a look at the icedtea-gcjwebplugin issue, just built the package in pbuilder and the binaries were very different
<mohbana> any news on eclipse 3.3 on repo for hardy/
<xhaker> sorry for not filling the bug myself, was trying to understand what as wrong with the scripts but couldn't finf anything of course :D
<xhaker> mohbana: eclipse 3.3 is not in hardy, and won't be unless it gets backported from the next version
<xhaker> you can however use the latest version of netbeans in hardy
<xhaker> with openjdk-6 :)
<xhaker> i would like to see eclipse in the repositories too, but it won't happen in hardy
<doko> xhaker, mohbana: fixed icedtea-gcjwebplugin uploaded, should be available within two hours
<mohbana> what about after the release, is it likely that its going to appear in the repo?
<doko> mohbana: it's not that easy to package eclipse, if there are no volunteers to do the packaging, then there won't be a package
<xhaker> mohbana: since you have ubuntu on a seperate partition and you seem eager to try new stuff, install the hardy beta available at the site, and file any bugs you find
<xhaker> doko: it's not easy indeed, could upstream easy the burden in any way in the future?
<xhaker> doko: i'm asking because i've tried before to package 3.3
<doko> there's a ML about eclipse in unix distributions
<xhaker> i might try again, since i haven't heard from the guy that clearly stated he was working on it, and it seems he wasn't
<xhaker> doko: that was tricky. why would my pbuilder not need lsb-release? short answer welcome
<doko> look at the build log
<doko> maybe lsb-release is installed in your chroot?
<xhaker> maybe, i'm using gdebi for the dependencies resolution, it might be pulling lsb-release :)
#ubuntu-java 2009-03-16
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I am running tomcat 5.5.27 and sun-java5-jdk on Ubuntu 8.04 Server
<kaushal> actually the jvm crashes on this host
<kaushal> shall i pastebin the crash report here ?
<gabo_23> hello!
#ubuntu-java 2009-03-17
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> is there a tool to diagonize issues about Critical Load in Tomcat Application Server using JAVA
<kaushal> is there a tool to diagonize issues about Critical Load in Tomcat Application Server using JAVA
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> anybody awake here
<Kaushal> hi
<maxb> Hello
#ubuntu-java 2009-03-18
<fommil> hi all... the header says to visit ##java for coding questions, but my IRC client doesn't see that room. is it still alive?
#ubuntu-java 2009-03-19
<Aaron> hello
<Aaron> ll
<ludovicc> hello, any meeting today?
<ttx> ludovicc: in progress in #ubuntu-meeting
<ttx> ludovicc: come, quick :)
<ttx> <-- Thierry here
<ludovicc> ;-)
<ludovicc> tx
<lordwicho> hi
<lordwicho> I have a problem with backtracking, can someone help me
<lordwicho> ?
<lordwicho> I have to solve this problem and no where to initiate
<lordwicho> say the problem..
<lordwicho> a dealer wants to make its way in the best possible way, this has a set of sites you must deliver any package and the distance to be traveled from one place to another. must deliver all packages and indicate which was the shortest route
<maxb> Err... isn't that the classic "Travelling Salesman" problem, which has been proven impossible to solve for the absolute shortest route in the general case?
<maxb> erm, impossible to solve without checking every possible route, I mean
#ubuntu-java 2009-03-20
<lordwicho> maxb,
<lordwicho> you have some code over backtracking?
<bzaks> Is there a known bug with adding a jar to the classpath (/usr/share/ant/lib/) for ant that doesn't actually work on ubuntu? I'm just trying to get the scp task to work... and I added the new jsch-1.4x jar to /usr/share/ant/lib on my ubuntu box, and its not working for some reason
#ubuntu-java 2009-03-21
<ychoucha> hello
<ychoucha> someon here?
#ubuntu-java 2010-03-22
<nthykier> ttx: Thanks for sending the job offer. While I am interested, I do not feel I am ready to fulfil the requirements. Should a similar opportunity come later I would definitely like to hear about it :)
<ttx> nthykier: you're welcome, just wanted to make sure you knew about it :)
<nthykier> ttx: where are they posted?
<ttx> nthykier: I'm not sure they were posted yet
 * ttx checks
<ttx> nthykier: no, not yet.
<nthykier> okay - but where would I check for job offers like this, in case you are not here to forward it?
<ttx> http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/
<persia> That's never a complete list, because lots of folks hiring for that sort of work don't post there.
<nthykier> it can't hurt to have a look
<persia> No.  It's a good resource.  Just wanted to make sure the logs reflected that there are generally also other sources of leads for work on Ubuntu (although I could wish that everyone forwarded their requests to one place)
<slytherin> bdrung: Are you already working on FFe for eclipse?
<bdrung> slytherin: i haven't filed the FFe, because lucene2 is not yet synced
<bdrung> slytherin: you can request the FFe if you want
<slytherin> bdrung: You might as well file FFe. It will take time before it gets received. You can safely assume lucene2 will be synced by then.
<slytherin> bdrung: Or you may want to directly discuss with ubuntu-release team before filing FFe.
<bdrung> slytherin: i am off this day and back tonight
<slytherin> bdrung: Take your time. But in my opinion you are the best person for this job.
<bdrung> slytherin: filed bug 544075; will add the missing bits once i am back
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544075 in eclipse "[FFe] Please sync eclipse 3.5.2-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544075
<slytherin> bdrung: Subscribed to the bug. Will keep watch.
<kline> hi
<kline> j'aimerai savoir comment lire des données sur un socketchannel
<kline> how to read the data on socketchannel
#ubuntu-java 2010-03-24
<marcosrorizWay> guys
<marcosrorizWay> I'm having a problem here
<marcosrorizWay> I'm using openjdk (all pkgs even dbg) and I'm getting this for swing apps --> http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/3734/screenshot1q.png
#ubuntu-java 2010-03-26
<ttx> nthykier: ping
<nthykier> ttx: hey
<nthykier> ttx: got it uploaded last night, but the processing machine is down
<ttx> nthykier: did you include my patch in there ?
<nthykier> ttx: yes
<ttx> nthykier: cool !
<doko> nthykier: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbeans/+bug/544459
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 544459 in netbeans "netbeans downloads it's own updates over the web" [Undecided,New]
<doko> is this an issue with eclipse as well?
<nthykier> doko: I believe we have disabled upgrades of "system plugins"
<doko> nthykier: could you recheck to be sure?
<nthykier> doko: checking
<nthykier> doko: I got a "nothing to update" - though it might be because there are no updates for 3.5.2 yet
<nthykier> doko: That being said we do not add the "updates" site by default so the user has to explicitly add it
<doko> nthykier: but he does have to add the site anyway, if he wants to install plugins/extensions?
<nthykier> doko: No, that is a different site
<doko> ok
<nthykier> doko: but if you add the update site you may be able to ask it to update your core plugins. I noticed that it listed some downloads from that site; I did not try them though
<nthykier> doko: But it does not promote this download saying that "there are updates available"
<doko> nthykier: I think that's bad, and we should disable it. these updates should be fixed via stable relase updates
<doko> so that they are seen on the whole system
<nthykier> doko: Perhaps I am wrong - the feature I just installed is not a part of what we ship
<doko> nthykier: we really should ensure that we don't update things via the web what we ship as well
<nthykier> doko: I do not think we have a problem
<doko> ok, thanks
<nthykier> doko: I could find nothing in the "update" update site that we had provided
#ubuntu-java 2011-03-21
<TariQMowafy> hello
<ropolok> > i i have this exception:
<ropolok> <ropolok> java.io.IOException: Push back buffer is full
<ropolok> <ropolok> someone can help me?
#ubuntu-java 2012-03-21
<mikeit> hi all!
<mikeit> hi all!!
#ubuntu-java 2012-03-22
<Ghota> Bonjour
#ubuntu-java 2012-03-24
<Guest40248> how come i am not able to join ##java channel????
#ubuntu-java 2012-03-25
<Doodie> hi, i need some help with drawing a circle in jpanel. here is code, but i dont see any circle, http://pastebin.com/9SftmL8V
#ubuntu-java 2013-03-21
<Vivekananda> hello
<Vivekananda> anone here
#ubuntu-java 2019-03-19
<tdaitx> doko: sbeattie: I have uploaded a fix for LP: #1820389 into stage 5
<tdaitx> let us known when it has been reviewed so it can be uploaded into bionic and cosmic proposed
 * sbeattie looks
<sbeattie> tdaitx: +1 on gradle from me.
<doko> tdaitx: why don't you upload to disco first?
<doko> tdaitx: why not binary copy gradle from b to c?
<doko> sbeattie: please review android-tools/android-platform-system-core, debian update
<doko> dependency changes, and the re-uploaded the .orig.tar, changing some binary test data, I don't care ...
<tdaitx> gah, too focused on bionic and cosmic to realized I also needed the update on disco
<doko> sil2100: here are the unblocks for cosmic: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D9Zz3rC7pS/
<doko> <doko> and the bionic hints update
<doko> <doko> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FJ2GxYdChd/
<tdaitx> uploaded gradle to disco some time ago
<sil2100> On it now
<sil2100> Done
<doko> sil2100, the hints?
<sil2100> Yes
<doko> openjdk-lts/11.0.2+9-3ubuntu1~18.10.1
<doko> rsyntaxtextarea/2.5.8-1~18.04
<doko> eclipse-jdt-core/4.9-1~18.04
<doko> sil2100: ^^^ more cosmic hints
<doko> sbeattie: please review ppa:apps/scilab (otoh not sure if you want to review ...)
<doko> tdaitx: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/s/starjava-votable/cosmic/amd64
<doko> cosmic only
<sil2100> doko: on it
<sil2100> Ok, pushed
 * sbeattie is poking at scilab
<sbeattie> doko, sil2100: +1 from me on scilab from apps
<sbeattie> okay, dogtag-pki is just messed up.
<sbeattie> dogtag-pki's test script in bionic doesn't check for errors, so even though the same PKIException shows up when resteasy3.0/bionic-proposed is used, it doesn't fail the test: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/amd64/d/dogtag-pki/20190309_090814_04d5a@/log.gz
<sbeattie> for cosmic, it sure does seem like the resteasy3.0 update causes the TPS bits to fail; I could never get autopkgtest to run with everything in proposed *except for* resteasy3.0, but it fails the same way with all of cosmic-proposed enabled or with just resteasy3.0 from cosmic-proposed, but not if cosmic-proposed is not included.
<sbeattie> but it seems TPS in dogtag-pki is new and rather flaky. And I'm not too concerned if that specific bit is broken in cosmic.
<doko> sbeattie: that leaves android-tools/android-platform-system-core
<sbeattie> oh, missed that, one sec
<tdaitx> hmm, weird, that SerializerTest is the same for bionic and cosmic, the failure is supposedly due to a missing tmp file created by File.createTempFile, no difference for the files used in starjava-fits and starjava-utils
<sbeattie> +1 on android-tools/android-platform-system-core
<sbeattie> anyway, re dogtag-pki and resteasy3.0, I am +1 on not blocking on the autopkgtest regression in cosmic.
#ubuntu-java 2019-03-20
<tdaitx> doko: take a look at the scilab - 6.0.2-0ubuntu0.3~01 that I uploaded in disco (I didn't want to overwrite your bionic package) it fixes the build by ignoring debian/patches/scicos_Makefile.patch
<tdaitx> please beware that the changelog is kind busted for disco: it includes an cosmic entry; plus the version has an ~01 appended since it was just a test
<tdaitx> doko: sbeattie: I uploaded geogebra to stage 5, it is a no-change backport from Cosmic to bring a couple openjdk-11 fixes
<tdaitx> without that backport one has to use openjdk-8 to run it (usually through update-java-alternatives)
<sbeattie> tdaitx, sil2100: +1 on stage5/geogebra from me
<tdaitx> sil2100: I copied the source+binaries to the unnaproved queue
<tdaitx> for geogebra
<tdaitx> sbeattie: thanks for the review =)
<tdaitx> just a heads up that I should be uploading openjdk-7 into the openjdk-r/security later on today, I have a build going on my openjdk ppa to check that tests are sane but a few archs are still building
<tdaitx> will send and email out when that is done
<tdaitx> this is the security update from 7u201 to 7u211
<sil2100> tdaitx: thanks! Reviewing
<sil2100> sbeattie: thanks o/
<tdaitx> doko: do you want me to upload scilab 6.0.2 to bionic/cosmic? not clear what issue that would be fixing
<sil2100> tdaitx: accepted
<doko> tdaitx: maybe not yet. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scilab/+bug/1819353 is still broken
<sbeattie> tdaitx: openjdk-7> thanks
<tdaitx> doko: sbeattie: I have an updated octave build in that brings Cosmic version to Bionic
<tdaitx> the current bionic version is kind of working, since vorlon backported the java version fix
<tdaitx> though I have only quickly looked over their changelog (still need to check the bits that changed, it is a big diff afterall) the new version does seem to introduce extra compatibility with openjdk 11
<tdaitx> so before I dig into that I would like to know if there's any know problem with bringing a Cosmic's octave version to bionic
<sbeattie> tdaitx: won't that result in an soversion bump in liboctave (from 4->6)?
<sbeattie> (so you'd have to do a library transition as well)
<doko> please no, at least not for the initial stuff
<tdaitx> yeah, it does bump the soversion, I didn't expect that, so let's sit this one down, I will take a look later and see if we need to backport a few of the patches for improved compatibility instead of updating the version
#ubuntu-java 2019-03-21
<tdaitx> doko: sbeattie: regarding the bug report LP: #1797761, do you see any problem on having gradle binaries depending on an earlier java version?
<tdaitx> for example groovy has: default-jre-headless (>= 2:1.7) | java7-runtime-headless
<tdaitx> while gradle is using: default-jre-headless (>= 2:1.9) | java9-runtime-headless
<tdaitx> looking upstream our gradle is in fact compatible with openjdk-8, not openjdk-11 - we had to actually backport patches to have it working with 11
<tdaitx> so I believe we could easily have it depend on the 8-ish versions: default-jre-headless (>= 2:1.8) | java8-runtime-headless
<tdaitx> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1797761
<tdaitx> yeah, I know, everything has been build with 11 which means we didn't get our java toolchain actually tested with 8, thus we could introduce some problems by allowing users to run it with 8 but overall I think it should be ok
<tdaitx> another tool is ant, it also depends on java 8+
<tdaitx> maven is still on 7
<tdaitx> I believe gradle was set to depend on java 9 (changelog for version 4.4.1-1) because that was when debian introduced the patch to fix the classloader issue on 11, but instead of using the upstream commit that maintened compatibility with 8 they decided to go with a smaller change that would only work with 9+
<tdaitx> this is the patch that I fixed for LP: #1820389, thus I could also have reverted the dependency back to java 8
<huehner> tdaitx: ant 1.10.x requirs java8 as per upstream
<huehner> tdaitx: with that patch we added a few days ago we tested both 11 and also 8
<doko> tdaitx: java7-runtime-headless is provided by every openjdk package. probably gradle should be relaxed to that or have java8-runtime-headless as an alternative
<huehner> doko: the timing you had in mind from the u-d-a mail still stands (around Last week or March)?
<doko> huehner: yes, we will re-evaluate on Monday
<huehner> doko: thanks, if it changes would be great if you could let me know here
<tdaitx> huehner: yeah, I was just mentioning that other java tools had their runtime dependency set according to upstream requirements, and so should gradle =)
<tdaitx> we will let you know if the date changes
<tdaitx> doko: sbeattie: uploaded new gradle into stage5 for bionic and cosmic, it just has the new Depends on java 8 (instead of java 9), needs review or is ok to copy?
<doko> I would say it's ok
<tdaitx> doko: I also believe so... well, we can revert to the old version if this reach proposed, right?
<tdaitx> sil2100: I copied gradle source+binaries to bionic and cosmic
<doko> tdaitx: why is debian/tests messing around with JT_JAVA?  I removed that in 11, 12 and 13. Left it in 8 for now
<doko> and why stamps/prune-build-dir ? is it necessary to remove that?
<tdaitx> doko: stamps/prune-build-dir was to remove the test artifacts, but they were only being kept because of the jtreg retain setting at the time
<tdaitx> so you can very well remove it now
<doko> ok
<tdaitx> doko: as for JT_JAVA, if not set it depends on the default-jdk package, but we build depend only on openjdk-11-jdk-headless
<doko> but your assumption breaks for 12 and 13
<sil2100> tdaitx: on it in some minutes o/
<tdaitx> doko: well, unless we get default-jdk as b-deps we either have to manually maintain JT_JAVA or find a way to automatically detect which jvm to use
<tdaitx> at the time I considered that the less intrusive way was to hardcode it into the scripts, as we rarely change the control file
<doko> I think it's wrong to run jtreg with the jdk you want to test itself
<tdaitx> oh, that... indeed, we could let the autopkg scripts use their hardcoded JT_JAVA instead
<sbeattie> gradle updated dependencies is +1 from me
#ubuntu-java 2019-03-22
<huehner> doko: about 11.0.3 do you know about an easily accessible release notes/upstream changelog somewhere?
#ubuntu-java 2019-03-23
<tdaitx> doko: sbeattie: I uploaded a new android-platform-tools-apksig to disco to fix https://launchpad.net/bugs/1821235 then made a no-change backport to bionic into ppa:android-tools and source+binary copied it into both bionic-proposed and cosmic-proposed
<tdaitx> it is waiting for approval
<tdaitx> I am assuming that the small change ('-source 8' to '-release 8') wouldn't require further review by sbeattie
<doko> tdaitx: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/416191866/buildlog_ubuntu-disco-amd64.android-platform-tools-apksig_0.8-2ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<doko> ftbfs
